# MTB routes in/near Rhondda



## Djn2414 (16 Apr 2012)

Hi. Just started some mountain biking and looking for some free maps so that I don't get lost. Can't seem to find any, can anyone help please?

Thanks


----------



## lukesdad (16 Apr 2012)

There used to be some small scale ones on the National parks website for the beacons. They are available at the centre but they do cost unfortunatly.

i could probably map you out some if you have a gps other than that Id have to work out if I could map you out one on one of the mapper sites. Trouble is most won t take you along R-O-Ways.


----------



## Cubist (16 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> There used to be some small scale ones on the National parks website for the beacons. They are available at the centre but they do cost unfortunatly.
> 
> i could probably map you out some if you have a gps other than that Id have to work out if I could map you out one on one of the mapper sites. Trouble is most won t take you along R-O-Ways.


If you go on Mapometer or similar you can map out a route and save it, then copy and paste the saved file into a thread. Mapometer can follow Bridleways quite often if you use the "follow road" function, or can be drawn "freestyle".


----------



## lukesdad (16 Apr 2012)

Cubist said:


> If you go on Mapometer or similar you can map out a route and save it, then copy and paste the saved file into a thread. Mapometer can follow Bridleways quite often if you use the "follow road" function, or can be drawn "freestyle".


 
Thanks for that Cubist Ive only everdone them via O/S on the garmin. If your not in a hurry Djn I ll try and get some posted here.

Be aware Im not brilliant on these mapping sites but hopefully ill get it done before the end of the week. How far afield do you want to go ?


----------



## Djn2414 (17 Apr 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Thanks for that Cubist Ive only everdone them via O/S on the garmin. If your not in a hurry Djn I ll try and get some posted here.
> 
> Be aware Im not brilliant on these mapping sites but hopefully ill get it done before the end of the week. How far afield do you want to go ?


 
Hi thanks for the replies. I'm only want to be out for max of 2 hours at the moment until I build up my fitness etc. I've heard that there are routes at the top of the Rhigos but not sure where to go from there. Think one can go towards maerdy resevoir and another towards cwmparc/afan. I thought that there would be a stack of maps showing where all the forestry roads etc go but it doesn't look that easy! If you were able to do some kind of rough routes I would be very grateful. I can wait until you have time to do it so please don't put yourself out too much. Thanks.


----------



## lukesdad (17 Apr 2012)

Ah I was thinking more of the Beacons, not really my area.


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2012)

DJN
Log into mapometer.com

Register, it's free, and play with the mapping tools. They are quite intuitive.

Based on what you've posted above I've mapped out a 9.5 miler on what look like forestry tracks, starting at a junction on the Rhigos road. . The way I've drawn it looks like it ends with a short descent then a road descent. Far better would be to climb on the road to warm up, then a net descent to the finish line!
Here's the saved route. It's just a taster, but if you zoom into the map in "hybrid mode" you get to see the topography and the tracks are still mapped out.
http://www.mapometer.com/mountain_biking/route_1932028.html

At the top left hand corner of the map is a "Search for other routes in this area"... give that a try. (Edit, forget it, there aren't any!)


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2012)

Djn2414 said:


> Hi. Just started some mountain biking and looking for some free maps so that I don't get lost. Can't seem to find any, can anyone help please?
> 
> Thanks


Quoted to Ping Djn2414


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2012)

Bing maps show the tracks as tracks, no mention of ROW.... but zoomed Satellite mapping seems to show the odd gate.......... use your judgement and mind out for Forestry traffic!


----------



## Cubist (23 Apr 2012)

Don't mention it


----------

